# How will you sell Steve Nash?



## Clayton_Bigsby (Jan 30, 2004)

Hello, Im new to the forum this is my first post. Born and raised in AZ Life long Suns fan. 

Ok now that the introductions are out of the way

Im just wondering how The Suns will sell Steve Nash to the fans. I mean two years ago you have a young core of Amare, Marion, Johnson and Marbury, but you dont think it's a championship caliber team so you blow it up. You trade Marbury, Googs, Hardaway, two #1 picks from the Knicks, Clevlands future#1, you trade your #1 pick this year all for cap space cause you been promising that your not satisfied with winning 50 games losing in the first round and its time to win a championship.

So you go through all this and all you have to show for it is Steve Nash? Now you have a core of Amare, Marion Johsnon and Nash is that really any better than Amare, Marion, Johnson and Marbury?...I dont think so.

I for one will be extremaly disapointed if The Suns sign Steve Nash.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Well, he's not the better player but Nash is certainly a better fit for this team than Marbury was. With that much cap space, if all we get is Nash I'll be disappointed too. I'm hoping for Kobe first, but if that doesn't work out, signing 2 or 3 guys for a little over the MLE wouldn't bother me much.


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

Steve Nash is the perfect Point gurd for this team. He wont hog the ball and can score when needed. Personally I would want Nash and someone else better than Kobe. Kobe will just hog the ball and take away the development of the other players.


----------



## OG (Aug 12, 2003)

why would phoenix want nash? apart from experience he's not worth that kind of money, dallas questioned his age, why would phoenix give him a 5½ year guaranteed contract? 
he is a good player, but doesn't suite this young team, definately not worth throwing away kobe for nash. 
i was starting to like the team that was being put together... that'll stop as soon as nash signs... i feel for all you suns fans who agree with me. 


btw, welcome to bbb.net Clayton, great to have you here. :cheers:


----------



## RedStripe27 (Apr 20, 2004)

How is Nash not a good fit for this team? He runs the break as well as anyone in the league, and is a pass first shoot second type of PG. He's got a good attitude and enstills veteran leadership to a club that lacked it.


----------



## Keith Closs (May 13, 2003)

doesnt make much sense considering you traded marbury for multiple draft picks and to unload contracts for cap space and you trade all of the picks away for nothing just to save more money and waste most of the money on a player near the level of marbury but 4 years older and only a few years left at a high level..


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Steve Nash is great. He's a great playmaker, and a great passer. He knows how to run a team, hes a great decision maker (3.29 assist per turnover). On the fast break, hes amazing, no point guard in the league is better other than Jason Kidd. While he may not be the defender or rebounder Kidd is, Nash can actually shoot well. Whereas Kidds jumpshot is too inconsistent to be relied on.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

I'm hoping that this was a setup trade for Kidd since NJ wants him out. Nash is not worth it.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> I'm hoping that this was a setup trade for Kidd since NJ wants him out. Nash is not worth it.


Amazing as it might sound, not every fan pays attention to the salary cap. Many of them actually pay more attention to the results and Nash will jump the Suns into the playoffs. Realistically, the Suns would have been a borderline playoff team this past season without the injuries so adding a real playmaker who can shoot should get them going.

Beyond that, I don't know. The Suns need a lot better defense and getting a couple of big men would go a long way toward helping. My only concern about Nash's contract is that it may not have left enough cap space to get the job done.


----------



## mmmdk (Jul 16, 2002)

I salute Steve Nash - welcome back ! I never wanted Kobe to be a Sun though I acknowledge Kobe is the better player. Nash is a great fit though he'll need to adjust to be on a team that doesn't shoot as well as the Mavs do. 

PG - Nash
SG - JJ
SF - Marion
PF - Stoudemire
C - Free agent & Lampe 

Resign McDyess & try get Mark Blount.

Peace, Mike :swammi:


----------

